# raised manhole covers what to do



## devinraptor (Feb 18, 2010)

I recently picked up a few new communities that don't have the top coat on the roads. So the manhole covers are still a few inches above the first coat. Anyways what's the best way to deal with these. A few local guys said a rubber cutting edge so it glides over. Any suggestions?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Backdrag over them


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

mark where they are on the side of the road and go around over ect. Don't backdrag the plow won't trip and you will do some serious damage. 

Can you get them to ashphalt a ring around them or is their such thing as a rubber ring around them to make them a slope up rather then an abrupt edge


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Slow way down


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a rd I used to plow in to two professional buidings and had the same problem. the first year we got parking cones and shot them down to the rd with a ramset gun. the second year it was still not plowed so we had the paving compnay come in that was going to do final paving and ramp up around them which did help but we still ended up putting parking cones out.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Be careful. You can easily yank them off the manhole. They are only held on with tar and the 2" of binder coat. They will come up easily if you hit them


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I plow roads. I been plowing the same roads for years. Once you hit them good you will always remember where they are at. I just slow down when i come up to them.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

devinraptor;1496055 said:


> I recently picked up a few new communities that don't have the top coat on the roads. So the manhole covers are still a few inches above the first coat. Anyways what's the best way to deal with these. A few local guys said a rubber cutting edge so it glides over. Any suggestions?


Demand that they temporarily shim up with blacktop to the top of the covers or they will be responsible for any plow/truck damage.Chump change to fix to the alternative.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Buy and use a trip edge plow.

You can mark them, ramp them up or whatever but guaranteed you will have a hard hit at some point no matter what. A trip edge plow will reduce much of that.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Or you can take the lid off and pull one of the rings out. Keep the rings at your shop and put them back in the spring. Problem solved.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

peteo1;1496140 said:


> Or you can take the lid off and pull one of the rings out. Keep the rings at your shop and put them back in the spring. Problem solved.


Yea fill the holes in with snow so u don't drop ur wheels in them


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

REAPER;1496124 said:


> Buy and use a trip edge plow.
> 
> You can mark them, ramp them up or whatever but guaranteed you will have a hard hit at some point no matter what. A trip edge plow will reduce much of that.


Still sucks with a trip edge plow. the plow will violently jump when the edge trips back. You can also break your cutting edge or break the ring.

My vote is for attaching some cones in the road AND having them put a lip of hot top all around them.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

drive faster, It will pop right over it that way


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

peteo1;1496140 said:


> Or you can take the lid off and pull one of the rings out. Keep the rings at your shop and put them back in the spring. Problem solved.


If the developer only has the binder base coat down,there will be no riser rings,just the frame and a cover.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

peteo1;1496140 said:


> Or you can take the lid off and pull one of the rings out. Keep the rings at your shop and put them back in the spring. Problem solved.


You have to remove binder coat to take frame off. I wouldn't recommend that. Have owner ramp up with cold patch for now.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

SullivanSeptic;1496218 said:


> You have to remove binder coat to take frame off. I wouldn't recommend that. Have owner ramp up with cold patch for now.


He was referring to a riser ring[I think] Sullivan,not the frame.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Riser ring is under frame. Need to remove frame which has wide base first. Riser ring is concrete.


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

easy, tell em to get them paved around them b4 snow flies or u will now plow that part... its amazing how fast the phone picks up for that


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sullivan- I'm not referring to the concrete riser ring that sits on top of the MH ,but the steel riser rings that sit inside the frame to adapt to pavement elevation.As you and I have pointed out to the OP, the only correct way to resolve his dilemma is to shim up to the covers with blacktop.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't know about anyone else, but I make my guys go out and hand dig around obstacles like this, removes any chance of damage to either the manhole or your equipment, and only takes a couple minutes to expose them.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I mark with a cone and orange paint. Hit it once and you won't forget were they are for the next time. 

The paint lasts all year, get out of the warm truck find it and clean the snow off so you know were it is for sure.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I had a site like that. got out showed the skid operator where they were and what they looked like. I said go slow backdrag the middle with the bucket the bucket will ride over them and you will see them, when plowing go around them and go slow!! when you plow. 1/2 hr later had to bring the dumbsit to the hospital and put a new door on the skid.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

A new site we are quoting on doesn't have manhole covers poking up, instead we have two water main shutoffs. Who builds stuff like this these days? Time for some cutting away of the asphalt and some hot mix to solve the problem. I am concerned that cold mix won't bond and will come up the first time we come near it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Water main buffalo boxes are telescoping. Cut away asphalt around it and use a piece of wood and hammer it down. They all tend to heave up due to frozen ground. Easy fix.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I plow a subdivision that has approximately 30+ manhole/storm sewer/curb inlet covers. I just put t-posts along the edge of the road.....fluorescent orange paint on the post to see it better in the dark. No big deal. Just slow down.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

If the road just has binder then there won't be any riser rings one the manholes. In that case put a cone or a bigfoot on top of it and slow down. And no, I didnt mean dig the damned thing up and take out a concrete riser. Seriously, does common sense even come into play here anymore???


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoa. Relax. Riser extension rings go on the manhole then the frame and lid. Binder coat has nothing to do with riser rings or not. Those are installed by sewer crew to make grade with manhole frame. But i do agree with you on just slow down and watch out for them


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Around here they're installed by the paving crew to make proper grade for the road. The sewer dept provides them. BTW, that wasn't a shot at you Sully, you're one of the few on here I actually value. I can see where I may have ruffled some feathers though. Sorry about that.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

No problem. But slowing down and paying attention when plowing is the best advice. I have two buddies that ruined plows by hitting them going to fast


----------

